
Steve Sasson describes building the first digital camera (2010) [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yDLEBsThvk
======
pepijndevos
Has anyone been able to find the full talk?

~~~
patrickg_zill
[https://youtu.be/YIMlLJQ_xiM](https://youtu.be/YIMlLJQ_xiM)

